# Gas indicator problem !!!



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

I experienced an little promblem with my X. I don't know if it is a known promblem by X-Trailer but my gas indicator seem dont be able to reach the top of "F" bar when I did a full of gas ... It reach an half centimeter lower the ''F'' bar ...

Is it normal ???

Cheer,

Jonathan :bs:


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Mine has airlocked a few times where the gas nozzle would 'stop' before it was actually full. Perhaps that is happening with yours?
I found that when this happens, putting the gas in slower (or tipping the nozzle) would allow it to fill to the correct 'full' level.
I can usually judge if it is actually full now by the $ amount on the pump.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok Xtrailguy,

I will try that next time i will full up !!! But i don't think is that ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

A dealer should have it checked for you as the fuel gauge sender unit could be faulty.

Apparently Nissan knows about this fault as it is happening in other Nissan models as well. My wife's Versa exhibits the same problem.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you Jalal !!!

I think you got it, i will go to my dealer soon because they give me a full waranty for 3 mounth 5000km !!! Luckly for me because that surrenly not a cheapper part ...

Cheer,

Jonathan


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep its the sending unit.Just had mine done a couple of months ago.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Xtrailguy said:


> Mine has airlocked a few times where the gas nozzle would 'stop' before it was actually full. Perhaps that is happening with yours?
> I found that when this happens, putting the gas in slower (or tipping the nozzle) would allow it to fill to the correct 'full' level.
> I can usually judge if it is actually full now by the $ amount on the pump.


I fulled up my X-Trail yesterday, and I tried to putting the gas in slower and succeed to put in 61.03 L. The gas indicator had as gone up a little bit as before, but don't still reach the ''F'' bar ... 

So I think you Jalal and Derek, you have the truth !!! I will go to my dealer soon for they check the sending unit ... :idhitit:

Thank you my friends & Cheers !!!

Jonathan :fluffy:


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there,

Hey guys check this pic and say me if im a parano or your gas indicator is like this when you have full up your X-Trail ...









By fenderjoe, shot with DMC-LZ7 at 2009-04-09

This is because my wife said i'm a parano loll !!! And I dont want to pass for an asshole at my dealer ...


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope you are right and it only gets marginally better after the new part is put in.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

derek flint said:


> Nope you are right and it only gets marginally better after the new part is put in.


Thank you Derek for your advice !!!


----------



## boggarte (May 16, 2005)

Hey guys,
Same here. Had the unit replaced a year ago before the end of the warranty. Dealer did not seem surprised at all... And Derek is right; it only gets marginally better after the new parts are installed.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

boggarte said:


> Hey guys,
> Same here. Had the unit replaced a year ago before the end of the warranty. Dealer did not seem surprised at all... And Derek is right; it only gets marginally better after the new parts are installed.


Hi Boggarte !!!

Thank you for your advice !!! I'm suppose to go at my dealer next monday to fix it.

Cheers !!!


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

I had went to my dealer (Paquet - Nissan Levis, Québec) last Tuesday and the thecnic advisor ask to see my vehicule that I just fulled up before entering the garage.

At the begening he try to cheat me in saying to me that gauge is normal for the X-Trail (like all dealer try to do to save some buck ... ), but he change is mind when he realized that I have many knowledge about the Trail (Thanks for your help) and when I'm give it to him a copy in paper of this Forum Thread. :banhump:

He agreed with me that he have to do the repair, but he said that he don't have the part in stock right now and he must have to ordering it. He tell me that he will call me further when he have the incoming part in this hand for install this part on my vehicule with no cost. He tell me that the part should be arrive next tuesday or next wednesday ...

So, i will keep you inform when the new sender unit will be installed on my X-Trail and then take a new picture of how the gas gauge would have to be when you fulling up your X !!! '' . 

Cheers,


----------

